# Problème de connexion automatique au nas à l'ouverture



## DouceProp' (20 Novembre 2016)

Hello,

J'ai un problème de connexion à mon nas depuis que je suis passé à macOS Sierra...
Avant, j'étais sur Yosemite. J'avais mis 4 dossiers en ouverture dans « Utilisateurs et groupes ». J'allumais le mac, et pouf, les 4 dossiers montaient sur le bureau. Depuis la mise à jour vers Sierra, un message me demande de taper mon mot de passe pour me connecter au nas avant de faire monter les dossiers. Et au bout d'un certain temps, si je ne travaille pas dans les dossiers qui sont montés sur le bureau, ces derniers se déconnectent !

C'est très embêtant car toute ma bibliothèque musicale iTunes est dans un dossier musique du nas, ma photothèque Photos aussi... L'emplacement du dossier iTunes Media est donc changé de place à chaque démarrage et revient à son emplacement d'origine, même chose pour les photos... Relou.

Comment faire ? Y a t-il une façon de connecter mes dossiers de nas une bonne fois pour toute ?

PS : le nas est un Synology.


----------



## Daffy44 (21 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour
Le mécanisme de montage a chagé sur macOS Sierra.essayes de supprimer les montages que tu avais pour les refaire "à neuf"


----------



## DouceProp' (21 Novembre 2016)

J'ai essayé plein de choses... Et refait les montages « à neuf »... Connexion au nas en cifs// : ça n'a rien changé. Là, il me semble que je suis en afp// et les dossiers ne se déconnectent plus. Par contre, j'ai toujours l'identifiant et mot de passe à taper à l'ouverture du mac...

Comment faire en sorte que la connexion se fasse automatiquement à l'allumage du mac ? Et que les dossiers restent en place.


----------



## bheji (23 Novembre 2016)

C'est un bug connu de Sierra... quand tu veux monter une cible sur ton NAS, il te demande de t’authentifier même si tu as précédemment enregistré les identifiants dans ton trousseau.
Apple n'a toujours pas réglé ce bug dans la dernière MAJ de Sierra... espérons que la prochaine MAJ soit la bonne...


----------



## Daffy44 (23 Novembre 2016)

Cf post suivant
Mac Sierra et le montage automatique des partages

 Voici une autre méthode sous automator, "exécuter un script Shell" (type bash) et sauver en Application :
 sleep 10 : attente de 10 secondes le temps que le SSID de votre wifi soit opérationnel.
 var=$(/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Apple80211.framework/Versions/Current/Resources/airport  -I | grep " SSID:" | awk '{print $2}') 
 if [ $var = "SSID" ] : détection du wifi
 then 
     diskutil erasevolume HFS+ 'Synology' `hdiutil attach -nomount ram://2048` : création d'un RamDrive de 1Mo soit '2048' 
     mkdir /Volumes/Synology/mon_dossier : création du dossier dans le RamDrive 
     mount_AFP afp://compteassword@iP_Syno/dossier_partage/ /Volumes/Synology/mon_dossier  : montage du partage dans ce même dossier du RamDrive 
 fi 



https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...e_fid=14812&share_type=t&share_pid=1319309180


----------



## DouceProp' (24 Novembre 2016)

Ils font un peu ch++ chez Apple. Il faut avoir un Bac +28 en script pour monter ses volumes Nas quoi ! Can't innovate anymore, my ass !

Merci pour ta réponse Daffy44, mais je suis un noob doublé d'une bille donc je ne comprends pas trop tes scripts...
J'ai trouvé un sujet qui en parle sur un forum de dev' Apple : https://forums.developer.apple.com/thread/51045, j'ai donc fait mes petits tests. Je me suis servi de l'Éditeur de script et non d'Automator, je ne sais pas ce qui est mieux... Bref. J'ai besoin de monter 4 volumes du nas, je n'arrive qu'à monter un seul volume avec un script exporté en application dans lequel il est écrit :

do shell script "mount_afp afp://MonNomDUtilisateur:MonMotDePasse@AdresseIPduNas/Musique ~/Server/Drive"

Avec ça, mon volume Musique monte, ok. J'ai donc usé de toute ma ruse d'ignorant, en me disant que si j'écrivais :

do shell script "mount_afp afp://MonNomDUtilisateur:MonMotDePasse@AdresseIPduNas/Musique ~/Server/Drive"
do shell script "mount_afp afp://MonNomDUtilisateur:MonMotDePasse@AdresseIPduNas/Photos ~/Server/Drive"
do shell script "mount_afp afp://MonNomDUtilisateur:MonMotDePasse@AdresseIPduNas/Films ~/Server/Drive"
do shell script "mount_afp afp://MonNomDUtilisateur:MonMotDePasse@AdresseIPduNas/Autre ~/Server/Drive"

mes 4 volumes allaient monter... Eh bien, non. Un volume seulement monte, puis lorsque je clique dessus pour aller fouiller dedans, il change de nom et prend le nom d'un autre volume, ça déconne.

J'ai même fait 4 scripts différents pour chaque volume que j'ai mis dans le truc de démarrage d'Utilisateurs et groupes, et que dalle, un seul volume monte... Je me doute que ça doit être le fait de vouloir se connecter plusieurs fois au nas alors que la première fois suffit...

Comment écrit-on en script : « Hey salut l'ami, connecte-toi à ce Nas, ici, avec cet identifiant et ce mot de passe et monte tel volume, tel volume, tel volume et tel volume. Merci. Et ne les déconnecte pas ! »


----------



## Daffy44 (26 Novembre 2016)

Daffy44 a dit:


> Cf post suivant
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...e_fid=14812&share_type=t&share_pid=1319309180



Bonjour,
Je ne suis pas l'auteur du script, c'est justement ce qui est expliqué dans le post dédié et mis en exergue ci-dessus.


----------



## DouceProp' (26 Novembre 2016)

Oh p++ain ! Ça marche !
Merci Daffy44 ! Je n'avais pas cliqué sur le lien, quel idiot ! La réponse est effectivement sur ce forum !
Donc, je résume ce qu'il faut faire, si jamais quelqu'un tombe sur cette discussion après quelques recherches sur Google...

Pas besoin d'être un développeur ou un programmeur chevronné pour monter automatiquement plusieurs volumes du nas au démarrage de macOS Sierra ! Ce qu'il faut faire dans l'ordre :

• Créer un dossier « Server » dans le dossier de départ du mac, celui avec la petite maison. À l'intérieur du dossier « Server » créer un dossier « Drive ».
• Demander à Siri d'ouvrir l'Éditeur de script. Vous pouvez l'ouvrir sans Siri mais c'est franchement moins fun.
• Fichier, nouveau, puis copier cette ligne :
do shell script "mount_afp afp://IdentifiantNas:MotDePasseNas@AdresseIPduNas/NomDuVolumeÀMonter ~/Server/Drive" 
• Remplacer les trucs en bleu par, dans l'ordre, votre identifiant de connexion au nas, le mot de passe correspondant à votre identifiant, l'adresse IP du nas, et enfin le nom du premier volume à monter.
• Fichier, exporter, choisir « Application » en format de fichier, enregistrer. Le premier script est créé.
• Création d'un second script, fichier, nouveau, puis copier cette ligne autant de fois que vous avez de volumes à monter :
*mount volume* "afp://IdentifiantNas:MotDePasseNas@AdresseIPduNas/NomDuVolumeÀMonter/" 
• Remplacer les trucs en bleu, comme précédemment, seul le nom du volume à monter changera. Inutile de remettre le nom du volume que vous aviez indiqué dans le premier script puisque il est déjà monté.
• Fichier, exporter, choisir « Application » en format de fichier, enregistrer. Le second script est créé.
• Ouvrir les Préférences Système, puis Utilisateurs et groupes, cliquer sur l'utilisateur souhaité, puis ouverture, cliquer sur le petit + en bas de la liste des trucs qui s'ouvrent au démarrage du mac, puis ajouter le *premier* script, et ajouter ensuite le second script. Les deux scripts doivent être cochés dans la liste.
• Fermer tout et redémarrer le mac.
• Les volumes montent, vous êtes emplis de bonheur.
• Vous vous prenez pour Mr Robot, il faut se calmer.

Pour ma part, ça donne le premier script avec :
do shell script "mount_afp afp://IdentifiantNas:MotDePasseNas@AdresseIPduNas/Volume1 ~/Server/Drive" 

Puis le second script avec 3 autres volumes :
*mount volume* "afp://IdentifiantNas:MotDePasseNas@AdresseIPduNas/Volume2/" 
*mount volume* "afp://IdentifiantNas:MotDePasseNas@AdresseIPduNas/Volume3/" 
*mount volume* "afp://IdentifiantNas:MotDePasseNas@AdresseIPduNas/Volume4/" 

Sachant que sur le premier volume j'ai mon dossier iTunes, c'est plutôt cool. D'ailleurs, dans les préférences d'iTunes, l'emplacement du dossier iTunes Media pointe vers ../Server/Drive, l'endroit où mon volume1 est monté.

Donc merci Daffy44, merci Albanet sur le forum de Synology, merci Atarimac sur le forum des dév' d'Apple, et pas merci du tout à Apple car le montage automatique de mes volumes nas fonctionnait très bien sous Yosemite.


----------



## DouceProp' (27 Novembre 2016)

Bon, le second script ne fonctionne pas au démarrage aujourd'hui...


----------



## DouceProp' (29 Novembre 2016)

Et impec' hier soir... Ça semble aléatoire...


----------



## lolipale (30 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Il a aussi ceci . Très efficace (fonctionne sous sierra).


----------



## mat1696 (30 Novembre 2016)

Quelqu'un a remarqué si la dernière beta de Sierra corrigeait (enfin) le problème?


----------



## mat1696 (1 Décembre 2016)

Ah bonne nouvelle: Apple confirme que Sierra 10.12.2 corrigera un bug d'identification des disques SMB
http://mac4ever.com/115904/


----------



## DouceProp' (5 Décembre 2016)

@mat1696 : Joie ! Enfin... j'attends de voir. Quand est-ce que cette 10.12.2 sera disponible pour le grand public ? Est-ce bien raisonnable d'installer la bêta ? La bêta de 10.12.2 résout elle d'ailleurs le problème ?

En attendant @lolipale, je ne comprends pas ce qu'il faut télécharger et installer sur ce site : http://www.tweaking4all.com/news/connectmenow-version-1-7-9/ pour que cela fonctionne sur mon mac...


----------



## lolipale (8 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Il faut télécharger l'applicatif "ConnectMeNow" ... Ici sous la rubrique Network
Hyper pratique !


----------



## DouceProp' (14 Décembre 2016)

Je n'ai pas encore mis à jour vers 10.12.2, la nouvelle version de Sierra résout-elle finalement le problème ?


----------



## bheji (14 Décembre 2016)

Oui !


----------



## DouceProp' (16 Décembre 2016)

Joie ! Je vais peut-être aimer à nouveau Apple...


----------



## DouceProp' (20 Décembre 2016)

Mon dossier musique iTunes était sur un volume de mon nas quand j'étais sur Yosemite, et je n'avais jamais de problème au démarrage de l'ordi... Aujourd'hui, avec la correction de 10.12.2 les volumes du nas montent bien au démarrage mais une fois sur deux le dossier musique iTunes change d'emplacement et pointe vers l'emplacement original sur le mac... C'est un peu nul.


----------



## Bilbon (20 Décembre 2016)

J'ai eu le même soucis Nas syno sous Yosemite aucun problème 

Passage sur El Capitan pour des raisons de problème de version Bah j'ai finalement eu dès problème réseau, impossible de se loguer, et quand ça fonctionne pour x ou y raison le n'as disparaissait !! 

On m'as dit de passer sur Sierra et que ca corrigerais le problème 

oui et non en fait !! Je suis en AFP, on dirais que le problème c'est qu'il ne prends plus les connections SMB !! Du coup je l'ai mis en favoris avec connexion au démarrage et j'ai plus de soucie pour l'instant !!


----------



## guytoon48 (20 Décembre 2016)

Bonsoir,

Les partitions de mon Syno DS214 play montent correctement et cela en SMB!!!


----------



## bheji (20 Décembre 2016)

Pareil pour moi en SMB3. A mon avis c'est plutôt votre conf qui pose problème


----------



## snoopy10800 (21 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous !

Moi je rencontre un nouveau problème depuis le passage à Sierra 10.12.2

J'arrive à monter mon volume au démarrage, (en AFS ou SMB) et à naviguer dans les dossiers via le Finder. Là, c'est OK.

Par contre, si j'ouvre un fichier dans Excel ou dans Word, au moment de l'enregistrer, l'application plante systématiquement. Cela n'est pas le cas pour un fichier "local". Ca se produit uniquement pour les fichiers du NAS.

Vous auriez une idée de la source du problème?


----------



## Daffy44 (21 Décembre 2016)

Si c'est dans un dossier home du NAS c'est un vieux but office syno Apple....
Dans un dossier partage autre qu'issu de home ca doit fonctionner


----------



## snoopy10800 (21 Décembre 2016)

Daffy44 a dit:


> Si c'est dans un dossier home du NAS c'est un vieux but office syno Apple....
> Dans un dossier partage autre qu'issu de home ca doit fonctionner



Merci pour cette suggestion. Mais il s'agit de dossiers autres que le home.
Je me réponds à moi même, car entre-temps, j'ai trouvé la solution... En fait, rien à voir avec le NAS, ni avec Sierra proprement dit. C'est juste que ma version d'office 2016 n'était pas à jour. J'ai appliqué la dernière version, et ça roule !


----------



## AppelDeMes2 (24 Décembre 2016)

Super, merci pour ce super bon tool.


----------

